# Hello from the bay area, CA!



## Panta Rei (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi!
I returned to riding after a very long hiatus. I had a horse when I was 14 and hadn't gone riding since I was about 16 (I'm 32 now).

After going to Kauai and riding with the woman who owned the property (and horses) where I was staying, I fell back in love. Right when I got home from my trip I made an appointment to start lessons (and use a gift certificate my bf gave me) and the rest is history. So to speak, at least... There have been some ups and downs and some scary and/or frustrating moments but all the good outweighs everything else. I now lease a horse and continue to take lessons. 
I am now finding out how therapeutic riding is! It’s so challenging and in such an interesting way. I never knew how spiritually fulfilling it could be! I can definitely feel myself changing as the weeks go by. Learning new skills, becoming more confident and learning to communicate more effectively all around. 
I’m so happy that this community exists! Glad to meet you all!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Do you have any pics of your lease horse to share with us?


----------



## Panta Rei (Sep 4, 2012)

I sure do! Here she is in cross ties, waiting to be groomed.


----------



## Panta Rei (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow, that's huge! Sorry! I'm going to have to figure out how to use this forum better!


----------



## BreakThrough209x (May 29, 2012)

Panta Rei said:


> Hi!
> I returned to riding after a very long hiatus. I had a horse when I was 14 and hadn't gone riding since I was about 16 (I'm 32 now).
> 
> After going to Kauai and riding with the woman who owned the property (and horses) where I was staying, I fell back in love. Right when I got home from my trip I made an appointment to start lessons (and use a gift certificate my bf gave me) and the rest is history. So to speak, at least... There have been some ups and downs and some scary and/or frustrating moments but all the good outweighs everything else. I now lease a horse and continue to take lessons.
> ...


Well hey there! Congrats on getting back into the swing of things, couldn't happen to notice that you said you're from the bay area. Well howdy neighbor lol :wave: Maybe I'll see you around at a stable before I go off for the Army!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum ride is great way to feel free


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome almost neighbors....im. in central CA


----------

